# Sulfur For Lice



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Just wondering what folks have experienced in using sulfur for lice. Lice are supposed to run away screaming in anguish and never return.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it can be used but not sure.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used it a couple years ago and I think it did help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure, but I do know that we used to have issues with lice, it was so frustrating! Then we started using Ivermectin Pour On, and did a few treatments with that. Haven't had a lice issue in at least 3 years now! We do deal with mites now and then, especially with young kids, but the Ivermectin Pour On works great for them too. I like that we don't have to give a shot, and that it's a broad spectrum and safe external dewormer. 
Spreading some permethrin based powder or spraying the barn area/sleeping area with it can help get rid of the lice as well (kills lice on goats as well), but I definitely like the Ivermectin Pour On if using something directly on the goat.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We've not had a lousy goat so far but a few years ago my three pet Merino wethers had some lice when shorn so we mixed up sulphur powder in water, poured it all over them and although they walked around the paddock for a few weeks in bright yellow, they never got lice again. 

Our Nubians are however getting sulphur daily in what we call the 'Coleby Mix' (kelp, copper, sulphur and dolomite), including the five-week-old kids. 

camooweal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, I don't know the weather where you are, but I can say for sure the best treatment I've done is shave my goats. I like to shave everyone as soon as it's warm, and keep them shaved until it gets cold. 

I felt so bad because yesterday I found lice had really infested one of my does. She is a pet only due to a weaker immune system and she's the only one who gets them like that. I shaved her yesterday (and dusted her); lice are gone now.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, I don't know the weather where you are, but I can say for sure the best treatment I've done is shave my goats. I like to shave everyone as soon as it's warm, and keep them shaved until it gets cold. 

I felt so bad because yesterday I found lice had really infested one of my does. She is a pet only due to a weaker immune system and she's the only one who gets them like that. I shaved her yesterday (and dusted her); lice are gone now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I've heard that sulfur can be used for lice. I've used it for mange and other conditions myself but never lice, I've only used ivomec or the pyrethren powder for those buggars :lol:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Camooweal,
Pat Colby's book is where I learned about sulphur. Do you offer your Colby's mix free choice or by drench or another way? What form of copper do you add to the mix? I didn't know goats would ingest sulphur. I assume the purpose would be to prevent internal parasites?
Spanky


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

Spanky, here's some answers to your questions. 

First, yes we have offered the goats the Coleby mix free choice, both as a mix and also with the ingredients in separate containers but they tend to mess it up so we add it to their feed now. 

The form of copper we use is copper sulphate but we're in Australia and although I've read something about copper being different in the US I've not taken it in. Sorry!!! Someone on here in the US will help you out with your copper question if needed.

The mix is for internal/external parasites and general health and following Pat Coleby's "recipe", each mix is as follows: 

Kelp 4 lbs
Copper sulphate 4 lbs
Sulphur 4 lbs
Dolomite 25 lbs

Each goat gets a good, heaped teaspoon of this mix in their morning feed while the little ones are only getting a heaped teaspoon to start with in their creep feed, although they do stand on their hind legs, kneel on the front of the raised trough, and eat with the "big" goats.

It's easiest of course to add the mix into their feed and let them eat it but a couple of times we've had to give a goat some extra copper so in this particular instance, we used three level teaspoons of copper sulphate mixed with about eight heaped teaspoons of dolomite (which is the antidote to copper poisoning), mixed that into molasses balls and the goat has either willingly, or otherwise, had the copper that way.

Hope that helps,

camooweal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would it be a bother to ask where you guys buy your sulfur from?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

No bother Three Havens...aren't we all here to help each other out?!

I got 5 lbs for about $15 dollars on eBay. Scroll past the little 4 oz bottle for outrageous money and you will find it.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks camooweal. I am in Vermont USA and I give copper rods by capsule twice a year. Amount determined by weight of animal. This is the general practice in the northeast. The tiny rods are supposed to attach to ruman walls and be slowly absorbed into the blood stream. Experts recommend no food for a couple hours before and after so copper doesn't immediately pass out of body.
My goats are never thrilled with this!
I was trying to figure the amount of sulphur you give per goat based on the formula you gave. Sounds like a pinch or two daily on feed. Does that sound right to you?
I was thinking of adding a bit to my goat's feed as well, instead of just topically.
But, I use Molly's Herbal worm formula (if you haven't visited her site...Fiasco Farms, check it out!) and our fecals show that we are well within the limits and we have never had to treat with chemicals. So, I think I will just stick with the herbal formulas. 
Have you used the sulphur as a topical treatment?


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<I was trying to figure the amount of sulphur you give per goat based on the formula you gave. Sounds like a pinch or two daily on feed. Does that sound right to you?>>>

Spanky, I'll get my husband onto that one as maths and I aren't the best of friends!

We like to go with alternative treatments but there's times when we can't. Late last year the goats suddenly came down with a great worm burden (Barbers Pole) which required us resorting to a chemical drench from the vets.

In the early 2000s we had a Toggenburg doe, Heart, who we milked for the house. She was with us for about four years and every day she got a soup spoonful of Coleby mix and was never given a chemical drench in her time here with us. On a sunny day and when in the right position, you could look at her and see a silver sparkle on the tip of each hair. She also got ACV in her water too so I suppose I shouldn't put the silver sparkle down to the mix entirely???

<<<Have you used the sulphur as a topical treatment?>>>

Not on goats but on my three pet Merino wethers a few years ago when they had little 'visitors' on them. After shearing, we mixed up some sulphur powder into water and poured that over the sheep by the bucketful. Didn't impress the sheep at all but then it didn't impress the lice either. They moved on and never did come back!

camooweal


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<I was trying to figure the amount of sulphur you give per goat based on the formula you gave. Sounds like a pinch or two daily on feed. Does that sound right to you?>>>

Spanky, I've checked with hubby and after some calculating in his head, said that sounds about right!

camooweal


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks to camooweal's hubby....I use mine for math problems too! Also for putting up fences and building shelters!

I saw the acv reference and get the cider vinegar part, but what does the A stand for?

I know what you mean about the glinting coats. My boys have that beautiful shine for many weeks after they have had their copper. I just love it when friends comment that my boys look so healthy. Their free ranging browsing will be coming to end soon here in the northern hemisphere. But we will be putting conifers in their pen all winter long.

You folks down under must be looking forward to the days of longer light! This is the week!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<Thanks to camooweal's hubby....I use mine for math problems too! Also for putting up fences and building shelters!>>>

LOL! Same here, Spanky re fences and shelter! He loves working with figures and will do so at the slightest provocation - if that's the right word? Not long after we were married (many years ago now) a mouse ran across the floor. Hubby then starts working out that if Mouse was running at 'x' miles per hour it would cover 'x' feet in so many seconds.

The 'a' is for apple and yes, it's lovely to see the shine on their coats. I read many years ago that the outside of a creature is a mirror of the insides. To this day when looking at something I'll often remember that and think, 'There's not too much wrong with you!".

<<<Their free ranging browsing will be coming to end soon here in the northern hemisphere. But we will be putting conifers in their pen all winter long.>>>

What type/sort of conifers do you put in their pen and why? ... haven't come across this before.

I am indeed looking forward to summer! Hope you have a 'kind' winter - ours was very mild this time round.

camooweal

*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

I got the a for Apple after I posted! Guess around here we just figure cider vinegar comes from apples, so why say it..but I guess it can be made from other stuff...will have to ask Mrs Google. My husband is a human calculator and slide rule rolled into one! He even understands physics.

Conifers are trees that don't lose their leaves in winter. Or needles as the case may be. One of the first trees to colonize abandoned pastures in our neck of the woods is the white pine. We also have spruce, fir, balsam and hemlock to name a few. Goats will eat the needles with relish....not as in with relish and mustard...but with great enjoyment when there is nothing else that is green in the winter. We have plenty on our land, but many people advertise asking for left over Xmas trees for their goats in January.

They may not have a lot of protein, but all of our trees suck up minerals from the soils.
My goats favorite tree is beech but they will sample just about all of our northern hardwoods. Our resident black bears like the beech nuts.

Never realized you might not have conifers. Too hot and dry maybe. What native trees and plants do your goats like?

We will both be experiencing the autumnal equinox this week...daylight and night will be equal. Check on line for photos of Vermont in the fall. Our trees are just starting to turn shades of red, orange, yellow, etc. it is the most beautiful time of year for us. At peak, the hillsides look like they are on fire! We have bus loads of what we call leaf peepers coming through our little villages. 

Do you experience anything like our fall?


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for your response to my question, Spanky, and apologies for delay in replying but our normally quiet lifestyle became somewhat busy during the week!

<<<Never realized you might not have conifers. Too hot and dry maybe. What native trees and plants do your goats like?>>>

Conifers do grow here but we don't have any although we do have a huge (90 foot) She Oak growing in the yard. Here's a snip from the 'net:

"The Australian Pine is not a true pine. It looks like a pine but it is not a "pinus." Pine needles are actually modified leaves. What looks like "needles" on the Australian Pine are actually branchlets. On those skinny needle-like branchlets are the minute leaves. So the tree is not edible like a pine. In fact, in Australia that "pine" is called the She-Oak and the Bull-Oak - no, I have no idea why the gender bending. While not an oak either......."

The native trees and plants our goats browse on include gum trees, wattle trees, wild plums and Lucerne trees as well as wild blackberry and some native grasses. They're on improved pasture when at home and love to go for a walk around the lanes here, picking and choosing what to eat.

<<<Do you experience anything like our fall>>>

Not around here, we don't and I did look on the 'net for pictures of Vermont in its autumn/fall glory. Some beautiful scenery.

Just getting back to sulphur for lice, I got my Pat Coleby book out and she was saying that a maintenance dose of sulphur for goats would be a teaspoon per head per day and if lousy, short-haired goats could be given one-and-a-half teaspoons daily until the lice cleared out. She added 'and go they will'. She also noted sulphur should not exceed two percent of the feed.

camooweal


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

G'day camooweal,
I bet our goats would be very happy to spend winters in your climate! Very interesting how different our environments are from each other.

I learned a lot from Pat Colby's book but I got it thru our inter library loan service. Our local librarian saw I was getting a lot of goat books and asked me to recommend one for our little village library's collection....they don't have a lot of money for new books and rely a lot on donations. Guess which one I suggested!

Thanks for a reminder on the sulphur. It must transpire...if that is the right word...through the skin to rid surface lice. I will see if my goats eat it when the lice come this winter. Do you recall if she said to use it topically as well?

Actually, I just remembered I took a tick off of Jelly Bean yesterday. I treat my Shetland Sheepdogs with fipronil which is the chemical in Frontline. It works great but when I inquired about ticks on goats, everyone said they never found them on their goats. Of course, since he is My goat, he got a tick.

I would bet the sulphur would also deter ticks on the goats as well! Guess what the boys will be eating this week.

Tell more about your herd and how you use them!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats do get ticks! Ticks are equal opportunity annoyers. A good friend had a doe (diagnosed) die of Lyme disease from ticks!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<G'day camooweal,
I bet our goats would be very happy to spend winters in your climate! Very interesting how different our environments are from each other.>>>

And g'day to you, Spanky!

I would think your goats would adapt quicker to our climate than our goats to yours. I doubt ours have ever seen snow in their life and if it did snow they'd probably pack their bags and find somewhere else to live!

<<<Thanks for a reminder on the sulphur. It must transpire...if that is the right word...through the skin to rid surface lice. I will see if my goats eat it when the lice come this winter. Do you recall if she said to use it topically as well?>>>

Yes, she says to just rub sulphur along their topline and underneath, around the legs.  We've not had lousy goats yet but then my lousy pet wethers had had no contact at all with lousy sheep, yet they still picked up lice from somewhere.

<<<...since he is My goat, he got a tick.>>> Lol! We've had creatures of various kinds over the years that while others of the same kind have never done x, y or z, ours has!

<<<I would bet the sulphur would also deter ticks on the goats as well! Guess what the boys will be eating this week.>>>

On ticks she says a dab of tea tree oil kills the tick and goes on about what to do if the goat is in a coma from tick bite. If you want that let me know. She also said goats in a tick-infested area will gradually build up an immunity but in the meantime, increase the sulphur to one and a half teaspoons per goat daily. We don't have to worry about ticks where we are.

<<<Tell more about your herd and how you use them!>>>

We don't have a lot of goats; eight Nubians of which two are bucks, one British Alpine doe and a Nubian-Saanen wether yearling. He's a real character and was reared on the bottle as his other brother and sister were much stronger than he. If there's any troubles/problems you can almost certainly count on Billy The Kid as instigator.

The BA became an aggressive and extremely bossy goat and now lives separately to the others although she was recently joined by Billy who was getting too rough with the Nubian kids at feed time along with the two yearling Nubian doelings. She's milked for the house. The Nubians however are my real interest and are just something nice to look at in the paddock or go and talk to if they're lazing around in the shelter shed.

This year's kidding from the three Nubian does joined resulted in two sets of twins and a set of triplets of which one was dead. There's four bucklings and two doelings ... and all the does very kindly kidded on consecutive days! The BA had twins as well and although she lost one half of her udder to mastitis about three years ago, when she has twins they manage on their own, right from the start. There's been no point in giving either a bottle - it's mum's milk or nothing! We keep an eye on them for the first week or so but they do OK.

camooweal


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

Goats Rock said:


> Goats do get ticks! Ticks are equal opportunity annoyers. A good friend had a doe (diagnosed) die of Lyme disease from ticks!


What would be the product and dosage for goats on sulfa, what will it kill are there any warnings or the like and would it be applied external or ingested? I will add it to the medicine sticky it sounds like t would be helpful


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Just to be clear, we are talking about suphur, not sulfa drugs which are two different things. As far as the dosage, Camooweal kindly looked this up in a book which I highly recommend to anyone who has or is even thinking about goats:

Just getting back to sulphur for lice, I got my Pat Coleby book out and she was saying that a maintenance dose of sulphur for goats would be a teaspoon per head per day and if lousy, short-haired goats could be given one-and-a-half teaspoons daily until the lice cleared out. She added 'and go they will'. She also noted sulphur should not exceed two percent of the feed.

We also discussed the use of sulphur for ticks. Just scroll up a couple of posts and you will find the conversation.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Back to equal opportunity annoyers...love that phrase Goats Rock!... Ticks.

In the US there are a number of diseases that are transmitted by ticks. In the north east, our biggest threat is Lyme disease. I have never heard of anyone...person, dog, horse or goat...building up an immunity. What particular disease was Pat Colby talking about? Do you know?

I finally fed a quarter teaspoon of sulphur powder to each of my boys...low dose just to see if there would be any negative effects. They gobbled it right up with their pellets and herbal wormer. No effects what so ever. Some people feed garlic to their dogs as a tick preventative. If they eat a lot, they actually get kind of smelly so the sulphur is a great alternative!

My breeder has a closed herd that are not even exposed to sheep and her goats get lice every winter. She thinks they may come in on the hay, but who knows?!

I am so glad I got the sulphur as I can't stand those creepy crawly things on my goats. I know the lice are species specific but they can still get on me too. As a closet goat hugger, I am glad I can continue to get my fix without fear of contamination this winter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that Pat Coleby lives in Australia. So she would not have all the same problems we do in the states.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes, I know she does, thanks. I was just wondering what tick borne diseases exist there and to follow up on Camooweal's post...what tick borne disease would cause a goat to go into a comma? I have never heard of that either. It may happen in other parts of the US, but I am only familiar with the symptoms and long term effects of Lyme disease.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<I have never heard of anyone...person, dog, horse or goat...building up an immunity. What particular disease was Pat Colby talking about? Do you know?>>>

She was talking specifically of the insect itself, Spanky, not tick-borne diseases.

Good that your boys ate up the sulphur with no problems. We've not had anything turn their nose up at the 'Coleby mix' ... yet, I'd better add! The cows get their mix 'as is' straight from containers in the paddock and the bull, who is on loan from a friend, is diving in for his share too.

camooweal


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<I was just wondering what tick borne diseases exist there and to follow up on Camooweal's post...what tick borne disease would cause a goat to go into a comma? I have never heard of that either. It may happen in other parts of the US, but I am only familiar with the symptoms and long term effects of Lyme disease.>>>

Sorry, Spanky, I missed that bit. I'd have to look up what tick-borne diseases we have here in Oz; shall do so if you want.

With regard to a goat going into a coma, that was the progression of an unnoticed tick attaching itself to a goat.

So far as Pat Coleby saying goats build up an immunity to ticks, I can only take that at face value as we don't have ticks here yet so can't say one way or the other!

camooweal


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Oz? You live in Oz?! OK, you are probably sick of wizard comments so I won't make any. 

Do you recall if Pat said anything about baking soda and wethers? I have been offering it free choice along with loose minerals to my boys and so far they have been fine. But, I recently read on the Spot that it can cause urinary problems in wethers. Yet, I thought I had read about it to begin with in Pat's book.

Are you in beef cattle or dairy cows?

Don't go to the trouble of looking up tick diseases, I just thought you might know offhand. Glad for you that it is one less thing to worry about. Ticks are a menace here. They have done studies on our dwindling moose herd and have counted in the range of 50,000 ticks a single moose.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<Oz? You live in Oz?! OK, you are probably sick of wizard comments so I won't make any.>>>

Well Spanky, I haven't heard that many wizard jokes at all so whether that means I live under a rock, I have no idea!!!!!

<<<Do you recall if Pat said anything about baking soda and wethers? I have been offering it free choice along with loose minerals to my boys and so far they have been fine. But, I recently read on the Spot that it can cause urinary problems in wethers. Yet, I thought I had read about it to begin with in Pat's book.>>>

I didn't think she had but looked in my book and there's not a word on baking soda at all. I hadn't come across that being fed to goats before joining TGS. She does say that ACV is good for helping prevent urinary problems in the male goat. A teaspoon of ACV daily mixed in feed.

Our two bucks here have been getting it in their water (and we add it to the does' drinking water as well) but it's not a big hit. I must try adding it to the feed and see how they go. We find it sends the water 'off' and it needs replacing much more often than when there's no ACV in it.

<<<Are you in beef cattle or dairy cows?>>>

A cross between the two really, Spanky. We began with dairy cows (way back when Noah was a boy!) that were joined to a Hereford and good heifers were kept and put back to a beef bull and we progressed from there, using Hereford or Shorthorn sires. Our oldest cow is an Ayrshire at 18 years and our oldest cow before this one, died at the age of 17 two years ago. She was a Murray Grey/Jersey cross.

<<<Ticks are a menace here. They have done studies on our dwindling moose herd and have counted in the range of 50,000 ticks a single moose.>>>

Good grief! That's a lot of ticks!

camooweal


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for checking on the baking soda! The boys are getting ammonium chloride in their pellets which will pretty much end when they are a year old. I may need to give them a small amount each week to get them to eat their sulphur and wormer. Sulphur...you may recall that this thread is about that!!

I have stopped the baking soda just in case, but I will probably offer it the first week or two in the spring when they start on new green growth just to help avoid bloating.

They won't even look at water with vinegar but I will try mixing some with their feed.

Whoever said goats were easier than horses!?

Mrs. Google told me why you folks say you live in Oz. I have never heard that reference before! And I watched all the crockadile Dundee movies! Sorry, my autocorrect won't fix crockadile so I hope I spelled it correctly.

My first year in college, I learned about the Great Barrier Reef and atolls, but the rest of my education about Australia came from movies and books and music. Too bad we didn't learn more about the world when I was in school.

Are you selling your cow's milk? Here in Vermont, most of our dairy farms have switched to beef cattle. The price of milk is regulated by the government and it got so that is was costing our farmers money to go out and milk every day.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<They won't even look at water with vinegar but I will try mixing some with their feed.>>>

We tried our two bucks with ACV neat in their feed and they eat it up OK, Spanky. Yet to try this on the does. When I do I think I'll let it down with some water though.

<<<Are you selling your cow's milk? Here in Vermont, most of our dairy farms have switched to beef cattle. The price of milk is regulated by the government and it got so that is was costing our farmers money to go out and milk every day.>>>

No we use the milk for the house. Re dairy farming, it's the same story here.

camooweal


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Sulphur prevents tick bites!!

My boys started to get ticks a few weeks ago...sometimes three or four a day. They were getting the little nymph ones which is bad. Also, they make a much larger scab...once removed...than on my dogs. I don't know why, maybe because the goats have a hide.

I started giving them a teaspoon a day of sulphur as a top dressing on their pellets. They continue to free range browse and we haven't found another tick on them since we started the sulphur. 


Yippeeee!


----------



## GoatGraciousness (May 24, 2018)

camooweal said:


> We've not had a lousy goat so far but a few years ago my three pet Merino wethers had some lice when shorn so we mixed up sulphur powder in water, poured it all over them and although they walked around the paddock for a few weeks in bright yellow, they never got lice again.
> 
> Our Nubians are however getting sulphur daily in what we call the 'Coleby Mix' (kelp, copper, sulphur and dolomite), including the five-week-old kids.
> 
> camooweal


----------



## GoatGraciousness (May 24, 2018)

I’ve found lice on my goat and would like to use the Coleby mix. I’ve ordered the book, but would like to know ASAP what form of sulphur, copper and dolamite are safe for (goat) ingestion. If I go to the farm
supply store, they are sure to steer me toward Ivermectin...
I have sulphur for my orchard, but it specifically states, “not safe for ingestion.” In the interim, yesterday, I sprinkled her with ingestable diatomaceous earth and put 1-2 tablespoons in her feed. I appreciate your reply!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

GoatGraciousness, we just go to our feed store and ask for copper and sulphur (and the kelp) but with the dolomite, you must be sure you get food grade dolomite (not what goes into swimming pools). We've had no problems at all feeding the 'Coleby mix' and have been doing so since early 2000's. We add the mix to the feed daily (a heaped teaspoon each). We've fed it ad-lib in tubs screwed to the wall of their shelter shed but they insist on adding their droppings to the mix so all-in-all, best to just add it to their feed each day. So far as lice, these have stayed away from the goats, finding them distinctly unsociable hosts! DE is good stuff too. 

Without making this book-length, adding the Coleby mix straight into the feed (in our case a mixture of lucerne and wheaten or oaten chaff with rolled oats), as the does push the feed about while eating, it tends to fall through to the bottom of the trough where it stays but by adding s handful of pollard per teaspoon, this helps to 'hold' the powder. Some still goes through to the bottom of the trough but they do clean up the pollard and therefore the mix that's made it to the bottom, as well. Hope that helps ...

camooweal


----------



## GoatGraciousness (May 24, 2018)

Yes, it does help! Thank you!


----------



## GoatGraciousness (May 24, 2018)

I know these questions will probably all be answered in the book, once it arrives, but I figure I ought to ask...do you milk your goats? I am looking for a treatment that will allow us to continue to consume our goat’s milk. Thanks, again.


----------



## GoatGraciousness (May 24, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Keep in mind that Pat Coleby lives in Australia. So she would not have all the same problems we do in the states.


Is there a State side book you recommend?


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<...do you milk your goats? I am looking for a treatment that will allow us to continue to consume our goat's milk.>>>

Yes, we do milk our goats and drink the milk ourselves. It comes straight from the goat into a stainless steel bucket, to glass jugs and into the fridge. No plastic!

camooweal


----------

